
You have a set amount of “weirdness points” (2014) - jseliger
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/wkuDgmpxwbu2M2k3w/you-have-a-set-amount-of-weirdness-points-spend-them-wisely
======
aj_g
Super interesting theory. I think the implication here is a little bit
unnerving though: if an individual has three "weird" views, and the most
effective way to convert another individual is to only expose them to one of
those three, then are we doomed as a society to evolve at a slow pace, since
humans are just not psychologically prepared to comprehend so many new ideas
at the same time?

~~~
python999
Yes that slows the rate of change, but the rate of change adjusts based on the
times (and hopefully it’s reasonably optimal but that would be hard to measure
objectively because it’s a complicated risk-vs-reward, explore-vs-exploit
trade-off). Eg Historical revolutions usually saw rapid changes in many areas
like politics, art, culture, technology. Societies (like organisms and
ecosystems) are extremely complicated so there are serious risks to evolving
too fast so slow isn’t automatically bad.

